# Spare tire or something else?



## Nocturna (Jul 12, 2011)

Ever since I've gotten my little doe I've noticed she had a bit of a belly. At first I thought maybe she was pregnant because her nipples were visible and looked like she removed some fur around them. However as the days passed she didn't get any bigger. It has now been over a month since I've gotten her, so pregnancy is out. Her activity level is high. She loves to explore and run on the wheel. I've checked around the net and thought maybe it was megacolon. However she defecates often. 
I've been giving her Forti-diet Pro Health food for mice ever since I've gotten her. Her cagemate is almost as active as her and she looks slim. So is it just some stubborn fat or could it be some other issue?
Here are some pictures of her. It was fun taking pictures of her. She's so hyper!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

she is adorable  she looks like the average mouse to me I may be wrong but I wouldn't be worried unless her behavior or look changes


----------



## Nocturna (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. I think you're right. This is my first time dealing with female mice. Gotta get that "what if she's preggers?" idea out of my head. :lol:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I know the feeling every time I get a new doe from a pet store the first three weeks I am always like "is she pregnant???" lol


----------

